# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT Dongle Update News for ALL in one[ in one place ] last update 1.3

## mohamed73

MRT Ver 1.30 New Update release<2016-11-1>
The new Update :
* added on huawei new function with fastboot
Stable huawei service*
* fix some bugs in previous ver in the mrt tool 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Discussed : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
MRT DONGLE FACEBOOK : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Regard, 
ARD

----------

